# BVI Crusing Guides/Info



## Carlsbad Sailor (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new to chartering and my wife and I have a bareboat charter for the BVI's planned 11/30/12 to 12/08/12. Which cruising guides are recommended? My wife and I are adventurous but not daredevils (good snorkel spots, fun sailing passages, etc) and we enjoy local food/culture. Is any guide better than others? I've heard of the Scott Guides. Also, any must see or should avoid suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Most charter companies offer them. Some free, some not. Your charter company will also give you a briefing and likely a pretty good itinerary. If it is your first time there, it is probably wise to follow it. What company did you book with?


----------



## Carlsbad Sailor (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I've booked with the Moorings. They do not send a cruising guide but have a link to the Scott guide.


----------



## bobnpaula (Nov 17, 2008)

The Scotts guide is great, with detailed information and sketch charts for major anchorages. We have used Sunsail and Horizons,and they both have the guide on board for you when you arrive, but we get one of our own once we have booked the charter (Amazon) to read in advance at home for planning purposes and area familiarization. Tim is right, they will give you suggestions for an itinerary during the briefings, and as a first-timer it is good to listen to their suggestions. 
Enjoy your charter!


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

Chris Doyles guide's have a lot of detail and photos of approaches


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

NVCATS said:


> Chris Doyles guide's have a lot of detail and photos of approaches


Yes, but not of the VI's. That is the Scott guide by the same company.

Our Guides | Cruising Guides


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

I have never looked at his Doyles guide for the USVI... just looked at your link... yes i have used your guides as well was a long time ago when I lived in the BVI but they were very good guides as well.


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

I would be happy to put your info on our Leeward Islands guide for free of course


----------



## Cruzan1 (Feb 23, 2012)

We need Dodge (Abacos Guide) to get down to the BVI's and write a proper cruising guide. The Scott guide is excellent for shoreside resources but very poor for navigational reference.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

bobnpaula said:


> The Scotts guide is great, with detailed information and sketch charts for major anchorages. We have used Sunsail and Horizons,and they both have the guide on board for you when you arrive, but we get one of our own once we have booked the charter (Amazon) to read in advance at home for planning purposes and area familiarization. Tim is right, they will give you suggestions for an itinerary during the briefings, and as a first-timer it is good to listen to their suggestions.
> Enjoy your charter!


FYI, I booked my upcoming BVI charter through Ed Hamilton Company, and they sent me the Scotts guide free of charge. It's one of many benefits of using a booking agent.


----------



## sachingautham911 (Dec 6, 2012)

I think, so many cruising companies are offering beautiful and adventurous destinations for yachting and sailing. Reviews from friends are the best reference and recommendation. Dubai is also an excellent destination for yachting.


----------

